# Einsteiger Asi-Bus



## Anonymous (21 April 2004)

Hallo  :lol: , ich setze mich gerade mit dem Thema Asi-Bus (S7-300) auseinander und suche dringend  :shock: nach Info&&s über Konfiguration, Adressvergabe , max. Anzahl Teilnehmer und Programmierung. 

MfG

SFx


----------



## sps-concept (21 April 2004)

*ASI*

Hallo, also erstmal kommts drauf an ob du nen CP oder einen DP-Link einsetzen willst. Du kannst maximal 31 Teilnehmer (Slave 1-31) anschliessen. Programmieren musst du prinzipiell erstmal gar nix, es sei denn du willst die Slaves im Peripheriebereich platzieren und dann umkopieren. Eine Diagnose müsste noch programmeirt werden, aber für erste Tests ist nich erforderlich.

MfG
André Räppel


----------



## Anonymous (25 April 2004)

*ASI*

Hallo SFx,

Interesse verloren? ASI-Bus ist meiner Meinung der einfachste Bus. Adressieren und läuft

Schönen Abend
Frank


----------



## Anonymous (3 Mai 2004)

*ASI*

noch son undankbarer zeitgenosse. habt ihr keinen anstand?

Frank der einmalige


----------



## JensPipka (6 Mai 2004)

*ne...leider nich*

ne...haben die meisten leider nich...... :evil:


----------



## niox (1 Juli 2004)

Hab mir das oben durchgelesen. Hab auch den ASI Bus mit LOGO und Ultraschallsensor mit einer s7 300 zum laufen gebracht. Jetzt würde ich aber doch noch genauere literatur zum ASi suchen! Könnt ihr mir vieleicht weiter helfen gruß Niox


----------



## Marc_3 (13 Juli 2004)

Hallo SFx

wenn du mir deine Mail Adresse zukommen lässt, kann ich dir aus dem S7 Handbuch die Beispieldatei CP343-2 zukommen lassen.

gruß Marc


----------



## lernender (13 August 2004)

*Literatur ASI*

hallo,

habe eine PDF-Datei zu ASI und bei Interesse auch Bsp. .Brauche aber die Email von Euch und dann bekommt ihr die Unterlagen.

MfG

lernender


----------

